# is their a such thing?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

can you ever get a all white bird with black flight? 

that would be the best ever i would think


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

All white with black flights ........ would be a beautiful pigeon


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes it would be very pretty. And it is possible  It would be pretty complex though.
If you look at Nuns for example, they are pretty close to what you want.

I'm not an expert on the various white genes, but whatever the Nuns have, you'l also need to add baldhead and whitetail.


OR you could go the simple route and get stork marks. They are usually all white (or mostly all white) with colored flights and tail. The tail might not be white, but this way is a lot easier, haha. All it takes is two grizzle genes on a blue bird.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

This is the swallowpattern minus the colored spot on the head.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

Almost white birds with black flights is different than the swallow pattern minus the colored spot on the head. Swallows have colored flights and colored shields with a little white area that is corresponding to humerus.


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

O, sorry. Sloppy reader, guilty as charged... 
What about a storked black with a white-tail?


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a black bird with couple of white wing feathers but she has a whote back patch on where the tail starts and couple of white feathers in her muffs. I don't have a picture now but can take one if you guys would like to see. Since this is black pigeon with sime white flight, it would be opposite to the white pigeon with black flights. Only if she had balanced flight colors and done without that white patch on the back, she would have been more beautiful


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

blongboy said:


> can you ever get a all white bird with black flight?
> 
> that would be the best ever i would think


I have some all White Pigeons, with White and Black Tail Feathers and a small Black 'Bindi' on their foreheads...and on one, the Black Tail Feathers are on the outside...the other, it is almost every other Tail Feather is Black...either way, very pretty when either one takes off or lands.

These were born of feral parents up in my Shop Ceiling. Parents were Blue Bars who each had one White Primary Feather.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Henk69 said:


> O, sorry. Sloppy reader, guilty as charged...
> What about a storked black with a white-tail?


That would work too


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> OR you could go the simple route and get stork marks. They are usually all white (or mostly all white) with colored flights and tail. The tail might not be white, but this way is a lot easier, haha. All it takes is two grizzle genes on a blue bird.


MaryOfExeter, is this a stork pattern? I have this baby that is from a grizzle cock (homozygous grizzle according to huntley?) and a hen that the members of my club call a yellow. In the photo, she looks like she has a white flight but she doesn't - she bleaches in the sun in no time at all. So in this photo she is nearly through her molt. 

I guess my other question is what color is the hen and she hiding blue? I mean, is this the recipe you mention above? They have had three babies this year, all grizzles, but this was the only one with this symmetrical pattern and with a little brown as well.

A side note on the hen - she's a terrible racer, but always comes home eventually, often days late. She was one time lost for a month. So now she's retired as a pumper after this season (unless, of course, her three babies prove to be champs) The cock turned out to be my best performer this past OB season so maybe his genes will dominate hehe. But she always looked horrible after she came home, particularly in and around her eyes. Always puffy and swollen - kinda inflamed. A fellow club member speculated that perhaps her pigmentation affected her eyes to the point that they became easily irritated hence the poor performance (yet she could home). Any thoughts on that? A bit OT I know.



















Hen pictured below









Cock pictured below


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, that is considered stork mark 
The father is homozygous grizzle, but this little guy should only be het for grizzle since the mom is normal colored. Usually heterozygous grizzles do not turn out to be stork marks. However, I think your baby got pied genes from the parents, making it more white than it would have been. Either way, still considered stork.


Since the cockbird is homozygous grizzle, then all babies he has will be grizzles as well 

And the hen is actually a khaki spread I believe. Which is dilute brown spread. Browns tend to fade in the sunlight and have lesser quality feathers. She may just be a regular brown but with the sunlight, has faded to look dilute.
Because brown is recessive to blue, then all the babies from this pairing will be blue, but the sons will carry brown


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Because brown is recessive to blue, then all the babies from this pairing will be blue, but the sons will carry brown


Does that mean that grizzles are actually blue? So in other words, they will be het grizzle, which is also blue?


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

first pic is my now 1 legged bird "sex"
second is "sugarnuts"


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

dstephenson said:


> Does that mean that grizzles are actually blue? So in other words, they will be het grizzle, which is also blue?


Not all grizzles are blue, but yours are. Grizzles can come in any color


----------

